# Boer goat losing hair



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a boer doe that is losing some hair. Any advice or ideas?


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Could you post some pictures of it? Where is she losing the hair from? Also, what is her age, is she bred and what are you feeding her?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, ^ Also where & how? In strings? Clumps? Handfuls? In one spot or all over?


----------



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)

I will try and upload my pics. Its on her hind quarters and side. She is breeding now. She is well and good natured.


----------



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)

She is actually a goat im buying. I know her owner very well. This is not contagious. Non of the other goats ever got it. Im thinking it started in this last 6 months.


----------



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)

Also, she has been on a topical med not sure of name. She needs some tlc. As the owner has had to travel alot lately so it is broke out way more right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

To me she looks wormy and mineral deficient.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she does need some tlc & Im with Karen on the worm & mineral especially copper issue. She could use some BoSe as well.
A buck I had rarely ate his minerals & after the first winter his hair was coming off in large dreadlock patches.
He got copper bolused & he slowly improved. I also gave him several cc aloe vera gel a few times a week.


----------



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)

Nancy, what dies the aloe vera do?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you get her I would have a skin scraping done by a vet just to rule out any bugs. I would also get her on a good mineral, possibly even look into iodine deficiency as that can cause hair loss.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aloe vera will help soften skin


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I would also treat her with poor on ivomec, just in case she has mange/mites or lice.


----------



## LeslieLH (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I am going to do these things for sure. She is a very nice looking boer. I am excited to have her. Just got to get her better.


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Use python dust, I had a doe do this a few months back... Just take it and put it all over her side! Be sure to wear gloves and a facemask though because it can be harmful to humans.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sevin dust works too if you suspect lice/mites.


----------

